

Red Hat tests giving software for free to startups - sep
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2011-11-09/red-hat-assists-israeli-startups-to-increase-software-revenue.html

======
rick888
Microsoft has been doing this for awhile now.

see: webspark and bizspark programs. You can get all Microsoft software for
free for 3 years.

